# New Combi but with the timer set



## Ellie Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

Can those that's got the accu-chek Combi pump check something for me..

Can you check if your pumps have has their timer set, if it's been set you can see in the My Data (if going via your handset you need to go into the pump menu and not the my data on the main handset menu) if you scroll through the Bolus, error, DDT ect, if the pump timer has been set it be the last one..

The combi pump that's just being replaced, was a warranty replacement for my old blue spirit pump 2 years ago, so Roche set the timer to coincide with the end of the warranty for the old spirit pump, and I got the W5 warning to say there was just 60 days left before the pump stopped functioning...

I've just received my new pump which in theory should be a new funding/warranty start so shouldn't have the timer enabled...  But it has and what's even worse it is set for only 365 days

I am going to phone and speak to my pump nurse on Monday, to find out why it's been set and why only 365 days...  And what can be done ect...

But it would be helpful to know if other hospitals are having there pump timers enabled on their Roche pumps


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, I can't help with your query as we have the Veo, sorry.  But I wanted to ask: do you mean to say the pump will literally stop working on a set date?  I'm shocked if this is true - I thought most pumps come with a four year warranty, but do continue to work beyond that but of course are not guaranteed by their manufacturers.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2013)

It sounds to me Ellie as if you have been sent a spare pump. IE, one of those that people take on holiday and use if the original breaks.
Another option is Roche are bringing out a new pump so you will have the upgrade.
Your best bet though would be to ring Roche and ask them why the short life span of the pump.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

Redkite

Yes, when the timer hits zero the pump will not function, unless it's sent back to Roche who can reset the pump,  it's a lag from it's predecessor the Blue Spirit pump, which the combi is an upgraded version to include the whistle and bells of other pumps, all be it you have to have the handset to have the bolus wizards etc..

It was why even though when Roche released the Blue Spirit pump it was comparable with the other available pumps,  people didn't take to it due to being enforced to replace the pump on a predetermined date...

Sue

I hadn't realised that they were bringing out another pump, which with Rouche's track history pump upgrades/version is normally around the 10 year mark.. And it was only 2 years ago that they brought out the combi!  

You could be right I've been sent a loan type pump or perhaps I'll get an upgrade when they become available which still begs the question why the timer if they are going to be replacing it! 

My thoughts at the moment if the timer being set is some kind of ransom to either stretch out a full replacement so that they can charge more for a new pump...  Then I it's likely that they will lose a loyal customer...  As I will ask to change to a different pump completely....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2013)

I spoke to a Roche bod last month at the INPUT event and believe that anyone starting on a combo at the moment gets an automatic upgrade to the new pump when it launches (which is imminent I gather). I should remember more, but it is a bit hazy, since it didn't directly affect me


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike and Sue

I'm behind with the times,  is there any information available about the pending new rouche pump anywhere..

I've did a quick google but only came up with last years release in usa!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2013)

It was longer than 2 years Ellie cos I've had mine over 2 years!  (May 2011 I think) and OK it wasn't old hat then but it certainly wasn't 'Oh my God, we aren't at all used to this pump yet' at the hospital.

I think mine's due for replacement 2016 so I'll be safe for the 'new' one which will be the old one by then anyway - and you'll have worked out all the bells and whistles by then - ready to help me ! LOL  TIA !

When Patti and Mike came back from the INPUT event and said what they'd been told, I did think, bearing in mind this was a public event not just HCPs, that it must be a pretty good bet that it would be ready, otherwise they wouldn't be talking about it freely at this juncture.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2013)

I found this http://www.diabetesnet.com/diabetes-technology/insulin-pumps/future-pumps/solo-micropump perhaps that's what all the talk is about.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmmmmmm - but, do I want a patch pump?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the patch pump is a bit further down the line, more of a 'work in progress', but I got the impression there was an upgrade to the Combo due out in a matter of months - something about prefilled cartridges I think. Will see if I can find out more info


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2013)

If it is the solo they are on about it seems rather limited in some aspects.


> 9 mm, 90? insertion; soft Teflon?


That would leave very skinny people out and also children.



> Basal increment 0.05 unit per hour
> Minimum basal rate 0.10 unit per hour
> Maximum basal rate 30 units per hour


That leaves the very insulin sensitive out as well.



> Reservoir Capacity 200 units of U100 insulin (Min. 70 units)
> Reservoir Description Transparent with volume fill lines
> Reservoir Filling Device No syringe needed
> Use Rapid Acting Insulins Humalog?, NovoLog?/ NovoRapid?, Apidra?
> Reservoir Change Frequency 3 days NovoLog?/ NovoRapid?(based on insulin manufacturer labeling)



Is the above implying it's prefilled cartridges?

Looking at other spec on the pump I would guess it would have quite a small market.


Just found this on another site



> Comment by Dee on November 30, 2012 at 8:24am
> 
> I am in the UK and am due to upgrade my pump. I went to talk to the Roche rep this morning and am going to get the Combo. What she did tell me though was that in about 12 months time, there is a new pump coming out, which will be CGM enabled and will also be able to take the prefilled cartridges. I will be eligible for an automatic upgrade when it comes out. I don't know if this is going to be available in the US though, I know things take different amounts of time in different countries.



Note the date of posting


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh well wait and see but don't hold yer breath then, is it?


----------



## tracey w (Nov 10, 2013)

I have recently got my new spirit combo and have been told i will get upgrade in 2014 far as i know handset is touch screen dont know of any other changes been too busy to check


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roche were supposed to launch thei upgrade in January but it has been delayed.No new date given. I was waiting to start on the upgrade but instead am getting the current Combi for nine months and will then get the upgrade.


----------



## chandler (Nov 10, 2013)

Prefilled cartridges! That would be great - giving up to 28 days per cartridge perhaps? (still 3 days in my case )

I didnt understand why I couldn't just use insulin cartirdges when I got my pump induction. Filling reservoirs and getting rid of bubbles is such a faff.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2013)

Well Bluebaldybob said once on here that when his daughter had her pump, the DSN told him to clunk the side of the cartridge with a metal pen to get rid of the bubbles, so that's what I do now when I get flippin stubborn ones, it's like magic.  Or anything like handles of stainless steel cutlery, it's a much smarter tap than a finger or fingernail and of course, it never hurts!


----------



## thewall (Nov 11, 2013)

*New Roche pump*

There is a new pump coming out the question is always when though.

When I met with my DSN recently, and the Roche pump rep was there.  She said that a new pump (the Insight) is coming out and those that get a combo this year (ie up to Dec 31) would automatically be upgraded to the new pump as it was shipped out.  The pump rep also stated that 1st quarter was when the new pump was scheduled to ship but she suspected it would slip and be into the summer before it was released (she said it has been moved back twice already).  She also said that they haven't indicated what would happen with people that received a combo between January 2014 and the shipping of the new pump.  She hoped the offer of the swap would be extended but it hadn't at the time I was talking to her last month.  Re the cgm, the pump rep indicated it was available or maybe I should say is an option with the new pump but she seem to indicate it was a sort of add-on feature (don't know, maybe has be turned on in the software for a certain sum of money that my PCT/CCG's most likely won't fund).  She also indicated the cgm would be from Roche (so not Dexcom or Abbott Navigator or Medtronic) so their own design with I am sure their own issues, but on the plus side she was less certain about that and while I do trust her knowledge about the pump on the cgm side she might not know as the ins and outs of it and it as well, and it isn't released yet so I guess really all any of us can do is wait and see.

I have google around a bit and I found this which has the correct name/company and appears to be the design/picture of the new pump but that is supposition on my part.

http://http://www.red-dot-21.com/products/accuchekinsightinsulinpump-insulinpump

If the info on the above page is correct it can use pre-filled (I am sure supplied by Roche) or self-filled cartridges.  If this is it I doesn't seem to have a touch screen but I'm sure the design may have changed as this is dated from 2012.

I'm up for a new pump in 2014, so I am hoping the Insight is better than I hope and is available when I'm up for renewal, the combo has been really good for me so far but I would love to find some way of affording/obtaining cgm as well.  

Oh well, we shall wait and see.

thewall


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 11, 2013)

The above link doesn't work so did a search and found this http://www.red-dot-21.com/products/accuchekinsightinsulinpump-insulinpump 

Thanks for the info thewall.


----------

